# Google Chrome et trousseau d'accès



## Cristallo (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps j'utilise Google Chrome que j'ai parametré pour synchroniser les mots de passe de mon trousseau d'accès. 

Cependant, quand je vais sur un site courant que j'avais l'habitude de visiter avec Safari et que je dois ouvrir un compte existant dont le login & password est déjà stocké dans le trousseau, Chrome m'affiche la fenêtre suivante : "Google chrome veut utiliser vos informations confidentielles gardées dans "xxxxxxxxxxx.com" de votre trousseau. Voulez-vous permettre l'accés à cet élément ?", alors je valide l'option toujours autoriser et ensuite le login & password du site en question s'implémente automatiquement. 

En revanche ce qui me gêne profondément, c'est que systématiquement il me crée un nouvel élément de mot de passe pour Chrome dans le y-trousseau d'accès et je me retrouve donc avec une base de mot de passe en double avec celle c-qui a été crée par Safari dans un 1er temps. 

Est-ce normal ? n'y-a-t-il pas un moyen d'unifier les éléments de mots de passe pour Safari et Chrome ? J'ai pourtant essayer de rajouter manuellement chrome dans un élément de mot de passe via le contrôle d'accès mais il crée quand un nouvel élément pour Chrome...????

Pouvez-vous s'il vous plait m'éclairer sur le sujet ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Clarusad (12 Novembre 2010)

Le trousseau est un logiciel très capricieux :-/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

J'avais installé Chrome également et il m'a mis une panique terrible dans mes password  
J'ai ramé hier avec le trousseau ras le bol.  alors que depuis 3 ans aucun souci et je ne savais même pas ce qu'était le trousseau. 

Sans compter que chrome prend la main et impossible de remettre safari (ou firefox) en navigateur par défaut.  Je l'ai donc supprimé. Ca donne une bonne idée de la techno en cause.  Du coup pas envie d'avoir de l'android...  Linux ok c'est open, j'adore cet OS. Mais Android et les softs google et autres Igoogle sur lesquels j"étais en train de passer, plus du tout envie.


----------



## Cristallo (12 Novembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Le trousseau est un logiciel très capricieux :-/



Mais encore ? tu peux développer p/r à mon post ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Il faut aller dans le trousseau ,tout delete et tout recommencer...


----------



## Clarusad (13 Novembre 2010)

Cristallo a dit:


> Mais encore ? tu peux développer p/r à mon post ?



Le trousseau à un comportement pas facile à appréhender : parfois son comportement n'est pas toujours cohérent (limite hasardeux).

Lis les réponses ; et en guise de complément d'informations, lorsque tu programmes et que tu as à faire au trousseau c'est pas toujours évident.


----------

